# Chesapeaks?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anybody know of a good breeder/trainer that has a very good blood liine of chessies?
I will be looking for one this summer, thanks for any input.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

GB3,

I really don't know anything about there dogs but if you got to MN waterfowler and look up http://www.ballbluff.com/ the people on this site seem to have high regards for there dogs. It's a start, I think a chessie would be a perfect match for your temperment :lol: J/K


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Here are a bunch of links to chessie breeders around the country. I got mine from www.cursan.com in WI and couldn't be happier. All of these are well established within the breed and produce solid dogs. I don't know how far you want to go or spend or if you want to have a dog shipped in.

http://www.amchessieclub.org/
http://www.bertramchesapeakes.com/
http://www.cbrrescue.org/
http://www.coldcreekchessies.com/
www.northernflight.com
http://www.colonialchesapeakes.com/index.htm
http://www.nordais.qc.ca/
http://www.westwindchesapeakes.com/index.html


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a friend in Mankato, Mn that breeds chessies, but you would have to contact him about his bloodlines. Let me know if you want his contact info...


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Try www.lakeshorekennels.com they have the best bloodlines and great dogs . I have two they hunt like no other dog i have had . Every one that has hunted with my dogs is just amazed at how well they hunt . My male was doing blind retrives at 6 months ! The female did a 11pound goose on her first trip like she had been doing it her whole life . The most important thing to keep in mind research your breeder get a bloodline that has dogs that hunt your stile . Also you get out of the dog what you put in most important is time lots of time with your dog then love . But the most over looked thing is food the best you can afford it makes a huge diffrance . I spend all day with my dogs and we train about 1 hr every day then run 2 miles every day . 3 times a week we train 2hrs and run 4 miles but my wife thinks i obsess about my dogs ! I have never had one of my dogs go down from being tired out. 
Just my 2cents


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

A word of caution about Lake Shore Kennels, the breeder does not stand behind his pups! Last spring I bought a pup from him, unfortunately it turned out to be unhealthy. He took the pup back at 6 months but only offered me 1/2 my money back towards a new pup. This is a joke, don't buy from Lake Shore, there are many other respectable kennel owners out there!

ChrisP


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Well i only bought one dog from him and mine is healthy . What was wrong with your pup? Also the one thing i found was that he lets the dog pick you did he do that to you ? But overall my experience was a good one i wood like to here if anyone eles has had bad luck with lake shore kennels ? My dog was a pup when i got it and i have a good friend thats a trainer so all was done by myself and him .

Thanks Irish :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

ChrisP:

I had just a wonderful visit to Lakeshore. uke:

I don't know much about his dogs but Mr Budnick sure ****** me off. I am originally from WI and they were my first stop when looking for a Chessie. Needless to say they weren't my last stop.

PM me if you want the full story.

I've heard many people are happy with their Lakeshore dogs but I've heard way more complaints about them than any other breeder.

Went to Cursan and couldn't be happier. Sandy Dollar is a class act in the breed and you've got to respect a breeder that puts Master Hunter and the show champion titles on their dogs. Form and function.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Goose Buster,

I to have heard more negitive then pos. on Lakeshore, but have never had one of there dogs, I have a male from Cursans and a female from Cold Creek Chessies and would recommend either of them. They are both working on Sr. titles. You could also call Paul at flyway gundogs he has a Canvas litter comming up you might still be able to get on his list.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

A friend of mine had problems with ballbluff also. be very carefull of that place. uke:


----------

